
Microsoft to take to the “sky” with App Store, MobileMe competitors next month? - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2009/01/19/microsoft-to-take-to-the-sky-with-app-store-mobileme-competitors-next-month/
======
iamdave
It wouldn't be a depressing party until Microsoft shows up, and throws
something mediocre into the punch.

~~~
volida
what's your problem?

